
Closure of NM solar observatory a mystery - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.abqjournal.com/1219922/nm-solar-observatory-closed-authorities-mum.html
======
eitally
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17978598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17978598)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We moved the other comments there.

